# Replacing a 130' Turntable



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

My 130' turntable at the Bombay yard became inoperable a while back, so I decided to replace it with a new one. It was a major task, as all tracks leading to it had to be removed and re-laid. I decided to add more storage track for locomotives on the shed (In India Repair facilities are called shed). the first pictures is of what it looked before and the 2ndt one is what it became. I just finished the initial work.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

How did it fail?


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Great looking and love the lights. Appreciate as for me they are difficult to wire.

DT


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Dirtytom said:


> Great looking and love the lights. Appreciate as for me they are difficult to wire.
> 
> DT


DT, 

My fault, I dropped some Rubbing Alchol on the threads on the pit and it dried and gummed up real bad. The bridge woudl not move in that area. Tried cleaning it up but there is no good way to remove any thing thet sticks on the threads.

Vik


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Dirtytom said:


> Great looking and love the lights. Appreciate as for me they are difficult to wire.
> 
> DT



DT,

Actually the turntable is not bad to wire. The lights inside roundhouse are LED which operate on 12V DC. I run a 12 V pair wire from a transformer underneath teh layout and as teh layout has foam just drill and attach the wires to the 12V DC bus.

Regards,

Vik.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I was hoping to see the turntable. The roundhouse looks great.

Don


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

DonR said:


> I was hoping to see the turntable. The roundhouse looks great.
> 
> Don


Don,

Will post one tonight.
Regards,

Vik.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

vikramgoel said:


> Don,
> 
> Will post one tonight.
> Regards,
> ...


Don,

Here is a picture of the turntable replaced.


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

is it long enuff to turn a Big Boy around?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

microbuss said:


> is it long enuff to turn a Big Boy around?


Yes it is.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

microbuss said:


> is it long enuff to turn a Big Boy around?



Hi,

The bridge can hold a 18" long HO locomotive, I think the Big Boy depending upon the vendor is just that size.
Regards,

Vik.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

That's a nice one. The pit looks like a fish pond to. Gonna have
to rough it up some.

Don


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

DonR said:


> That's a nice one. The pit looks like a fish pond to. Gonna have
> to rough it up some.
> 
> Don



Don,

Yes I need to weather it, will get to it one day.

Regards,

Vik.


----------

